# Leistungshungrige Demos?



## Anoras (2. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs,


Meine Frage: Kennt wer von euch dicke, leistungshungrige Games, bevorzugt Demos? Ich weiß dass Demos natürlich in gewisser Form abgespeckt sind, aber das einzige was ich parat hab wäre Skyrim was ich mit Mods (Grafik) ausstatten will. 

Is für n kleineres Projekt für meinen Laden..  
MfG


----------



## Yan04 (2. Februar 2013)

http://download.chip.eu/de/Crysis-Singleplayer-Demo_1317828.html

Sollte ziemlich leistungshungrig sein


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2013)

Yan04 schrieb:


> (...)


 Hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen, nur mit anderem Link: Crysis Demo & Crysis 2 Demo Download Multiplayer - Singleplayer - PC EA Games
Ansonsten gab es "Metro 2033" letztens doch öfters kostenlos und generell günstig.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## 10203040 (2. Februar 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen, nur mit anderem Link: Crysis Demo & Crysis 2 Demo Download Multiplayer - Singleplayer - PC EA Games
> Ansonsten gab es "Metro 2033" letztens doch öfters kostenlos und generell günstig.
> 
> 
> ...


 Metro 2033 kostenlos? Eher günstig oder. Aber das Spiel hat auch schon einige Jahre aufm Buckel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Metro 2033 kostenlos? Eher günstig oder. Aber das Spiel hat auch schon einige Jahre aufm Buckel.


Da bist du aber schlecht informiert -> Metro 2033 kostenlos (PC) für Facebook Fans *UPDATE* - myDealZ.de


 MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## 10203040 (2. Februar 2013)

"Oder" Es war keine klare Aussage was ich gemacht habe, mehr in Richtugn Fragestellung ob er es wirklich so meint/gemeint hat.


----------



## Anoras (2. Februar 2013)

Gut, danke  Crysis 1&2 sind druff, sollte erstmal als Leistungsdemo reichen


----------

